# Amazon Flex - not receiving blocks



## jameson (Jun 1, 2016)

I received block schedules every day up until a few days and it just stopped. Any ideal why? I extended my availability timeframes on the calendar and now I'm not receiving blocks anymore. Anyone else have that same issue?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

In dallas they want you to book the day before at 10pm on the app


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

When I first started, I would get automatically scheduled blocks 2-3 times a week. After a week or two of this, I haven't received an automatically scheduled block in months. (Except this week, I finally got one.)

I just pick them up at 10pm the night before, usually pretty successful doing that.

g


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

gaj said:


> When I first started, I would get automatically scheduled blocks 2-3 times a week. After a week or two of this, I haven't received an automatically scheduled block in months. (Except this week, I finally got one.)
> 
> I just pick them up at 10pm the night before, usually pretty successful doing that.
> 
> g


yes amazon figured out they have more people show up that way...a lot more people show up, sometimes too many people


----------

